# Tree Stand "T" bolt



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

I just want to check about the "T" bolt clause that says you are allowed to use a "T" bolt or similar device supplied by the manafacturer.

Is it ok to use a lag the same thickness and length as the "T" bolt.

Thanks!


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

kdogger said:


> I just want to check about the "T" bolt clause that says you are allowed to use a "T" bolt or similar device supplied by the manafacturer.
> 
> Is it ok to use a lag the same thickness and length as the "T" bolt.
> 
> Thanks!


From what i experienced 2 yrs ago in Mio while hunting, my treestand has to be hung with a t-bolt and a CO walked up to me and seen that i didnt have my treestand strapped to the tree ,and i told him it was screwed with a t-bolt that was supplied by the manufacturer (sp) and still wrote me a ticket.....

So to answer your question, i wouldnt do it...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

kdogger said:


> I just want to check about the "T" bolt clause that says you are allowed to use a "T" bolt or similar device supplied by the manafacturer.
> 
> Is it ok to use a lag the same thickness and length as the "T" bolt.
> 
> Thanks!


Id say unless the "lag" was supplied by the manufacturer liek it says then you cant use it. .


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Tree stand with supplied T bolt is 100% legal..........lags or any other fastening devices are not legal..........


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

weld a peice to the end of it,paint it the same color and no one would ever know whether it was the original or not.


----------



## brian3127 (Nov 13, 2004)

i thought you couldnt screw anything into trees on public land, unless this is private land


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

From the hunting guide...










> [SIZE=-1]If you hunt on public land, your tree stand must be portable and your name and address must be affixed in legible English that can be easily read from the ground. Hunting platforms cannot be affixed or attached to any tree by nails, screws or bolts; however, a "T" bolt or similar device supplied by a tree stand manufacturer can be used.
> Screw-in tree steps are illegal on public lands. It is illegal to use any item that penetrates through the bark of a tree in the construction or affixing of any device to assist in climbing a tree. Scaffolds, raised platforms, ladders, steps and any other device to assist in climbing a tree cannot be placed on public lands any earlier than September 1, and must be removed by March 1. A permanent raised platform or tree stand may be used for hunting on private land with the permission of the landowner.
> It is unlawful to use an illegal tree stand, scaffold, step, etc., regardless of who placed it on public lands. Your name on a tree stand or ground blind on public land does not guarantee exclusive use.
> [/SIZE]


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

brian3127 said:


> i thought you couldnt screw anything into trees on public land, unless this is private land




After an exhausting 30 second search of the DNR web site I found the following: (note the bottom of paragraph 2)


http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37704-32142--,00.html


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

No, I was asking about public land....I lost my t-bolt. I was also thinking that it would be tougher to steal as a thief can't unscrew a lag as easilly as a t bolt.

It just seems like its the same hole in the tree regardless, so I thought I'd ask. I also thought that the same size lag was a "similar device" to the t bolt.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

kdogger said:


> No, I was asking about public land....I lost my t-bolt. I was also thinking that it would be tougher to steal as a thief can't unscrew a lag as easilly as a t bolt.
> 
> It just seems like its the same hole in the tree regardless, so I thought I'd ask. I also thought that the same size lag was a "similar device" to the t bolt.


I understand what you mean about being possibly stolen, and yes it may be the same hole either way, and it could be a "similar device" BUT as stated a "similar device SUPPLIED BY THE MANUFACTURER". . you forgot the second half of that sentence 

if someone is going to steal a stand, and its not locked it just comes down to a lag or t- bolt, they will get the stand. . it might just take them a liottle longer by the time they get a wrench and come back. .

added. . you could go ahead and use a lag if you want I guess, but just think you could get busted and then is it really worth breaking the law? plus at the end of the season the time comes to take the stand down better hope you dont forget the wrench. .


----------

